# "No particular reason" haul :D



## Jojo Ungh (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 16, 2009)

damn, nice haul!  btw, that mary kay satin hands stuff is the shit!! i love it


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MissResha, I haven't tried it yet but I believe you


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 16, 2009)

I live and die by MK's Eye Makeup Remover!! Love love love it!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow! That's a lot of nice things!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 17, 2009)

nice haul!! that one smashbox item looks suspect. I hope u got it from a reputable source.


----------



## shyste (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice haul...Enjoy!


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 17, 2009)

I LOVE THOSE HELLO KITTY BAND-AIDS! 
I bought some of those this week from Target.


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

wow thats a lot of stuff! i am so excited about making my china glaze order soon!


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_nice haul!! that one smashbox item looks suspect. I hope u got it from a reputable source._

 
Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought it on ebay, but from a seller I never bought before


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *argyle_socks* 

 
_I LOVE THOSE HELLO KITTY BAND-AIDS! 
I bought some of those this week from Target. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they're so cute!


----------



## n_c (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 19, 2009)

lol at the hello kitty....i was at CVS, and picked up the CG Whipped Foundation, and put it back for the Revlon Color Creations. Revlon was buy 1 get 1 free...lol so i got the press powder too.

I will get it envetually, as in the next few days..lol.


----------

